# Who will start the thread best fight/fish they caught 2014



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Someone start...............Thx trapper and tracy


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

On y'all's boat!


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

85#

on 30# class spin gear, 40# line. 14 minutes


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Tracy's 1st Warsaw*

Proud !!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*2014 toads....*

A few from 2014......


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Caught my first amberjack, mahi, and grouper on Trapper & Tracy's boat. 2014 was an awesome year! 

It will be hard for me to top my grouper probably.


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Giant wahoo... 50 miles out of Matty in the BAY boat. Best comment ever from a BIG boat guy. " You caught that in that"


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Can I email the pic to someone to post?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Gethookedadventures said:


> On y'all's boat!
> View attachment 1902617
> 
> View attachment 1902625


Mine looks a lot like that! Had one AJ take me to the rail this year and felt it in the elbow for a few months!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









































There's a few.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Last one but by far the best one of 2014 was brylies first keeper red under the lights


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Our biggest tile to date and my dads first tuna!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

150 lb plus Warsaw grouper


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Amberjack


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

My daughters first mahi was the best caught on a small penn spinning reel!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*grouper*



JFolm said:


> Caught my first amberjack, mahi, and grouper on Trapper & Tracy's boat. 2014 was an awesome year!
> 
> It will be hard for me to top my grouper probably.


Your grouper


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

This one was caught on a hopper rod, 50 lb braid, and a finnor ma 12.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Trapper!


----------



## fowlfisher (Jun 12, 2012)

fun times


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*couple of gags*

Tracy and Josh's 1st gags


----------



## Captain Shane Jarvis (Jan 15, 2012)

*Biggest fish of 2014 from Panama...*

Great pics guys! Here's mine...

270# Yellowfin Tuna, 70#ish Cubera Snapper, and a 500# Black Marlin. The Cubera and Marlin were both caught by Texans!!!


----------



## adriangarz1206 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

First sail and tarpon...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

460# on the sword. The girl is the better catch of 2014 for sure though!


----------



## uscglly (Aug 17, 2010)

First billfish on the boat.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice Tim!

We had a lot of firsts this year. Had never done much deep dropping but will be doing much more next year!

First Warsaw, night and daytime swords, tiles, and first time to actually win something at a tourney. Couldn't have done it without the 2cool community!


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Biggest dodo and one of the biggest fish to ever come on my boat
Caught him last summer with just me and my boy (10yrs old) on an afternoon run


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Best of 2014*

My personal best Yellowfin ~107lbs and our best trip - 8 Yellowfin from 60 - 100lbs in less than 2 hours


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Though not the monsters some of you have shown, landing this big girl on an Abu Silver Max and Ugly Stik Catfish Special in 60 feet of water was definitely the toughest fight I had all year.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia (May 9, 2011)

Me and my dad....


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

These are my best yellows from October 2014: #194 and #167. The 194 was caught behind a trawl boat in 150ft and the 167 near a oil platform in 350ft. Fight time was ~1.5 hours on both fish and the anglers never passed the rod. I was very impressed with the lady angler. She had never caught a tuna in her life and did an awesome job landing the fish on a torsa 40 and 60lb flourocarbon.

Capt. Scott King

http://www.superstrikecharters.com/


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Biggest dorado this year:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

coolergraphics said:


> Me and my dad....


Great tiles! I love deep dropping, nice catch!


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*Some good ones from 2014 !*

Looking forward to more tight lines in 2015 !


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 460# on the sword. The girl is the better catch of 2014 for sure though!


congrats on the girl, no doubt! But look at that sword!! That is HUGE!


----------



## William Dean Sr. (Jun 30, 2011)

35# dorado on a blackfin chunk.










100# yft on a popper. It was my first so I ate the heart.



















6 reds, 1 black drum, 10 trout, 12 ducks and a whitetail buck the day after thanksgiving.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure on weight but it was a hoss. Hooked up about 5 am on a live hardtail aboard Markdiazs new contender. Caught at the floater Medusa about 80 miles out of GI. Hooked the bigger tuna in the group picture with a Tranx on a weedline about 5 miles from Medusa right at sundown. Two and half hours later we were happy to see it hit the deck. Best overnighter I have ever been on and it will be hard to top. The Tarpon rodeo was going on the same weekend we were down there and I am very curious to this day if I might have won first and second place with those two fish because first and second was only 86 and 83lbs. Still bugs me to this day lol. Looking forward to another fun year!


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

6ft 9in Sandbar Shark

-Zach


----------



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

Waverider- That Ling is a stud!! That's my holy grail fish.

Dan man- Huge Rooster! What a trophy.


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

50# bull and 85# ling

Great pics everyone, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

My sons 44# King, courtesy of Capt. Jeff on Cha-Ching:


----------



## etan (Oct 12, 2004)

Baitbig that is a great ling. I caught one that weighed 83# and I know how big that fish is! Congrats.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Few from the season


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

catch and release 60 inch king out of the water for 18 seconds..

















big gar, i know its not offshore but...


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*Drum in Kayak*

I know it's not bluewater but still an awesome fight out of a kayak. Caught on a mirrorlure last winter


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

that a big drum?


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

*check out the fish box pump out.*



bjd76 said:


> My personal best Yellowfin ~107lbs and our best trip - 8 Yellowfin from 60 - 100lbs in less than 2 hours


Now thats when you know you had a good day on the water. looks like a scene from ghost busters bath tub faucet and primordial ooze. lol good job


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah...big ole drum


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

*2014*

world record light tackle mahi (smallest) jk.
2 fat boy snaps ... and one fat boy holding them... ha ( blame it on the summer boat beers )


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

Few good trips this year


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

We had a few good ones this year. Can't wait to top them next year.


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

*couple of firsts for the miss j, wahoo and grouper*

Nice pics everyone


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

1st pic These girls got sick on me quick, but still a nice day sightseeing
2nd pic Marlin caught last January


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

post one for my kiddo, shes got 5 gar last year, will have to see how she does next year
would like to start getting her offshore more too. pretty sure she is on a short list of 7 year old girls that have landed an alligator gar


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

A few caught on The Double Penetration with some fellow 2 coolers (Stay Bent, Flatoutfishing, Juice, ....)


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

...


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

.,.,


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

A few more


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

My first Warsaw


----------



## txlilswtheart (Jan 7, 2007)

2014


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Edit - can't seem to get that to embed from an ioad. Maybe someone can help me.


----------



## cmula (Jul 26, 2010)

*My Son's first Mahi - in Aruba*

Aruba


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

justhookit said:


> Edit - can't seem to get that to embed from an ioad. Maybe someone can help me.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

First Sword, first YFT, first Tile, lots of firsts for me this year... Many more to come I'm hooked & can't wait to get back out...


----------



## makotex (Jun 7, 2013)

*180lb YF on Talica 20*

Caught a 180lb YF tuna on a Talica 20 in a 24' bay boat. Fight of a lifetime!!!!!
!tuna!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

GT and Maori Wrasse


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Tequila Grouper


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

By far the best fish i caught in 2014!! should have been a new state record Ling! in a close 2nd is we finally placed in star with this Dodo caught on a bay boat! those are my two stand outs for the year But you guys are posting some amazing fish as well congrats to all and Tight lines and good fishing for 2015! Cant wait to see what this year brings!


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Personal best #26.


----------

